# Not sure if I should be worried about this



## FretsOnFire00 (Sep 10, 2009)

I can't post pics now ill post them tomorrow. Heres the problem, scales seem to be slowly growing up onto my piranha's anal fins, like it's slowing becoming part of their main body. Is this anything to be worried about? They're definetly scales You can see the individual ones and it's beginning to look fleshy in the area instead of transparent. I've been having some nitrate issues recently but i did a 40% water change today so that should make a diffrence. Also i've posted in the past about my mold problem, this is still a problem and weekly I have to wipe down my filter to remove it all, woudl mold in the filter be a hazard to my piranhas?

Thanks


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

Have you got the right name for this fin as there is only one anal fin? And when you say 'growing up' do you mean from its body? This could mean the dorsal, adipose or top of the caudal fin. Picture would be useful.


----------



## FretsOnFire00 (Sep 10, 2009)

Fin's as in I have more than one fish. There is only one anal fin per fish, and its growing from its body onto its fins.


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

Are we talking nattereri here? like this pic?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

if you look at the pic the scales kind of come down onto the fin a little, thats probly what he means


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

That's what I thought, its natural.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

that pic is wallpaper quality


----------



## FretsOnFire00 (Sep 10, 2009)

Alright yeah I did a bit more lookin around and it's what you talking about. Glad i'm just being paranoid.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------

